
Cars just a pixel in Google's sweeping AI vision - phreeza
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/techchron/detail?entry_id=74307
======
rwhitman
I imagine AI is really the last great frontier of computing at this point,
isn't it? Unsurprising that Google wouldn't be sleeping on it

